# Would criminal convictions stop me from getting a visa to work as a Nurse in the US?



## lizy77 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi there,

My family and I desperately want to relocate to the US but I think that we may have a problem, I hope that someone can advise us.

I hope to gain work as a theatre Nurse and my husband is open to suggestions (he has a BSc in environmental Science). Our issue lies with the fact that 15 years ago, long before I trained as a Nurse (at degree level), I foolishly obtained convictions for Assault on police and drunk and disorderly on one occasion, and a few months later convictions for drunk and disorderly and failure to appear in court.

These convictions all too place when I was 19 years old and were all dealt with by means of small fines and 1 12 month conditional discharge. As I mentioned before, these offences all took place before did my Nurse training and I have not been in any sort of trouble since.

Is this brief period of period of utter stupidity going to ruin our chances?

Thank you in advance! x


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Can we translate this?
You were convicted for assaulting a police officer, drunk and disorderly and failed to appear in court? These convictions are on your police record?


----------



## lizy77 (Sep 6, 2011)

Yes that's right......although they are all 'spent' convictions they will always show up on my record following an enhanced disclosure (the check required for Nursing).


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

lizy77 said:


> Yes that's right......although they are all 'spent' convictions they will always show up on my record following an enhanced disclosure (the check required for Nursing).


Your UK qualification does not apply. You will have to take the appropriate exams which may mean additional classroom time. It is up to the specific state's Board of Nursing to determine if your convictions disqualify you.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

lizy77 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My family and I desperately want to relocate to the US but I think that we may have a problem, I hope that someone can advise us.
> 
> ...


You have three hurdles to get through with your convictions:
a) immigration
b) state nursing board
c) your future employer

For a) only:
* 15 years clean is good.
* arrests/convictions never expire with US immigration -- you must always declare them.
* assault on a police officer is probably a CIMT -- never good, but not the absolute end of the line.
* the drunk offences may give rise to medical as well as criminal concerns.
* generally, you will need advice from a US immigration attorney should you start to pursue a visa.
* A CIMT will prevent your use of the VWP on toursit/business trips.

For b) and c) I have no idea.


----------

